# Muscle Bike Radio



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 30, 2008)

Found this at the thrift store.  It was $15.99 new
That was pretty spendy back then.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Nov 30, 2008)

Nostastic


----------



## embro (Nov 30, 2008)

Cool piece of history...nice find.


----------



## pedal alley (Nov 30, 2008)

i use to have one. back in the day.
got it @ m.w. outlet . it was the
bomb. till i hit my cousin in the
head w/it. now i have a l.e.d. flashlite 
& ipod.my how times change.
 funny thing is now my cousin
is a radio station personality now days.


----------



## JLarkin (Dec 2, 2008)

Hit me in the head with a bag of cash.  Maybe one day I'll be a millionaire.  You got the magic touch man.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 2, 2008)

*copperhead*



JLarkin said:


> Hit me in the head with a bag of cash.  Maybe one day I'll be a millionaire.  You got the magic touch man.





man, i don't have enuf cash,
to put in my wallet......letalone..
a bag full of it. i do have a jar full...
of pennies. want to become a...........
copperhead ?


----------



## Mosaic2000 (Dec 2, 2008)

This might be the coolest freakin' thing for a bike ever!! Are you going to put in on a bike or what? I hope you do and if you don't, i'd match the sticker price for ya!! : )

Mike J.


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 3, 2008)

It is a pretty cool radio...i`m surprised the batteries didn`t leak all over and ruin it. You got lucky.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 5, 2008)

it would look cool on the mini .


----------

